# Your place among the 7 billion human beings



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

When I was born, I was the 2,859,639,032nd person alive on Earth.
I was the 76,348,007,857th person to have lived since history began.

I got the above from this web site:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-15391515

You?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You are probably a bit older than me Almaviva, so here's the spread:

When you were born, you were the:
5,450,263,587th
person alive on Earth
80,607,112,373rd
person to have lived since history began

Quite a change, a lot of people.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

When I was born, I was the:
*4,175,479,938*th
person alive on Earth, and the
*78,601,685,249*th
person to have lived since history began.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

When I was born, I was the:
2,684,480,310th person alive on Earth
76,000,709,420th person to have lived since history began


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

When I was born, I was the last of eight children.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone belives this number is even close to reality?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

When I was born, I was the:
5,796,843,396th
person alive on Earth,
81,165,725,696th
person to have lived since history began.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Anyone belives this number is even close to reality?


No.⁠⁠⁠⁠⁠⁠⁠⁠⁠⁠


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

When I was born, I was the:
3,109,437,142nd
person alive on Earth
76,826,227,662nd
person to have lived since history began


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I know someone who was born the same hour of the same day as me. We're not really sure who was technically first. So... Immersion ruined.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Moral of the lesson is, the younger you are, the less special you were when you were born.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

When I was born, I was the:
1st 
green monster alive on Earth
3rd
green monster to have lived since history began


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

My guess is that this is NOT serious but what do you suppose is meant by "history began"? The first written chronology of humans or since humans first appeared on this earth?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

When I was borne, Adolf was still winning.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Couchie said:


> When I was born, I was the:
> 1st
> green monster alive on Earth
> 3rd
> green monster to have lived since history began


You are right, this survey is unjustly discriminated towards humans. We need to be fair and also take into account the green monsters, red monsters, Nibelungs, etc.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Anyone belives this number is even close to reality?


Lol, I did, and do, is there something I'm not getting?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hawk said:


> My guess is that this is NOT serious but what do you suppose is meant by "history began"? The first written chronology of humans or since humans first appeared on this earth?


I assumed it was the former. The number for the latter would be far greater over the span of either 2 million or 110,000 some years, depending on your definition of human


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The number can't be exactly accurate but it is a projection of Earth's population, with a curve, and what this web site does, is plot your date of birth on the curve and calculate at what point of the curve you were born. There's nothing extraordinary about it, and I'm sure it's a pretty valid approximation of the real number.

About "since history began" I'm assuming that history is defined as the first written records, everything before this is pre-history.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the point of the exercise is it's pointlessness, extended to the mini-pinpoint of one's lifetime in that span.

Even if you succeed in 'making a difference', it will still be a speck in that view. The secret is to examine history closely, learn its lessons, and then lop it off your view. The difference you make will show up better.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

When you were born, you were the:
6,025,454,493rd
person alive on Earth
81,547,724,779th
person to have lived since history began


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for all the Toto and 4D number inspiration. I will share the share if I got the opening using your numbers.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I tryed to put in Bach's birthday but it doesn't let you put in a year before 1910.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

When you were born, you were the:
5,217,855,657th person alive on Earth
80,238,323,348th person to have lived since history began


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> The number can't be exactly accurate but it is a projection of Earth's population, with a curve, and what this web site does, is plot your date of birth on the curve and calculate at what point of the curve you were born. There's nothing extraordinary about it, and I'm sure it's a pretty valid approximation of the real number.
> 
> *About "since history began" I'm assuming that history is defined as the first written records, everything before this is pre-history.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah that's the way I think about it too but many people think that history = all of time....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I doubt how accurate that is. The lower number of current population may be rather close to reality, but the higher number I doubt. I don't see how it's possible to tell the _exact _number, only make estimates.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I doubt how accurate that is. The lower number of current population may be rather close to reality, but the higher number I doubt. I don't see how it's possible to tell the _exact _number, only make estimates.


I don't think anybody expects this to be the exact number. Of course it's an estimate. But it's fun anyway.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

My answer (+) a little standard Algebra (=) people being able to figure out my *exact* age!

I'm nae sure I wanna do that.


----------



## Evelina (Sep 30, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I tryed to put in Bach's birthday but it doesn't let you put in a year before 1910.


That doesn't seem fair! Besides Bach which would have been interesting, I guess they're assuming people over a certain age don't know how to use the internet. They haven't met my grandpa yet.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

When were you born, Jeremy Merchant? I'm only about 6 million people younger than you are, at 2,690,091,147th person in the world. Back in the 1950's that probably meant about a week. 

Is this list accurate? I'm sure that the first four digits would be accurate, just by interpolating the population curve. The rest are, well, conjecture would be the kind word to use.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Couchie said:


> When I was born, I was the:
> 1st
> green monster alive on Earth
> 3rd
> green monster to have lived since history began


& THE ONLY green monster on TC & THE ONLY green monster who is or was a Wagnerite...Maybe Wagner went to Mars & had a fling with an alien & you are the offspring of that encounter? Corny joke for sure, but we need a bit of corn around here LOL...or green corn ...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

When Barber was born, he was the:
1,746,775,033rd
person alive on Earth,
72,518,445,502nd
person to have lived since history began.

When Cage was born, he was the:
1,773,419,336th
person alive on Earth,
72,691,655,306th
person to have lived since history began.


----------

